# Help. FUNDING ADVICE.. FIRST APPOINTMENT IN PLYMOUTH NEXT WEEK



## Flossyfartface (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Guys, 
My girlfriend and I would like to start a family. We went to the GP and although they were helpful they couldn't give us answers as they simply did not know them due to us being gay. We had all necessary blood tests, I had them multiple times and they've diagnosed me with PCOS and Gemma ( my girlfriend ) has a low egg reserve. We've been referred to the ocean suite at derriford and our appointment is on Wednesday. I have no idea what to expect so any advice would be really appreciated. 
Does anyone know on the funding side of things? My GP said that she wasn't sure but would imagine that we would have to " go off and try on our own for a year like a heterosexual couple would". I explained obviously whilst laughing that neither of us had readily accessible sperm and she admitted to not knowing much about the ins and outs and we were her first same sex referral. 
Surely there must be some sort of help for us? Has anyone had experience with the ocean suite? Will we get help due to my PCOS?
Thanks in advance everyone x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, every CCG is different re: funding and I'm in a different area to you so it may not be the same but there's funding out there for same-sex couples in many areas. You could try contacting your local PALS (patient support service) for info on your CCGs funding criteria. A quick Google should bring up a contact email for you. 

You definitely don't have to go away and try for a year as a heterosexual couple would! For many GPs, this is uncharted territory and they don't really know how to handle it. Some are better than others. With you having a diagnosed fertility issue, your CCG could fund. Ours (West Yorkshire) did after I was found to have blocked tubes - we received one NHS cycle of IVF because that's what our local CCG funds for all couples with infertility. I think many areas expect you to apply yourselves to the funding board but a good consultant can write on your behalf (ours did). Wishing you luck on your journey!


----------



## Flossyfartface (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you so much sarahsuperdork. 
I really appreciate your answer. I guess we will have more answers on Wednesday but I think you're right ref GP's and it being uncharted territory. We just laughed in disbelief that this was even suggested to be honest. If we could just go away and make a baby we wouldn't have been there in the first place.. it's just so confusing. 
Thanks again, I really appreciate any advice x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

The first GP we saw was awful, he had no idea what to do and basically sent us away saying his secretary would look into it and call us. She came back to us and said we needed to self-fund 6 cycles of IUI and go back if none of them worked. I didn't think that was good enough since there's a history of PCOS in my immediate family (my brother and I are both Clomid babies) so we went back to see a different GP who was much more supportive and requested I have a laparoscopy to check my tubes. When the results came back that they were blocked, I had one removed and the consultant who did that op applied for funding on our behalf.

It's a bit of a waiting game - I think it took us about 15 months from first seeing a GP to actually starting an IVF cycle - but hopefully you'll be entitled to funding with you both having potential issues. My DW has never been checked so you don't both need to be infertile to qualify, either.


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey FFF,

My GP didn't really know much about same sex funding either but referred us anyway. In my CCG they only fund if you have a proven fertility issue. This is the same for hetro and same sex couples. 

For diagnosed problems e.g. Blocked tubes diagnosed through surgery then it is the same process for hetro/same sex in that an IVF referral is made following the diagnosis. PCOS on its own is not enough of a reason for funding under my CCG's policy. 

The other route to IVF funding is 'unexplained infertility' - for hetro couples this is demonstrated through two years of unprotected sex with no pregnancy. For same sex couples this would be demonstrated through 6 IUI sessions done at a licensed clinic - home inseminations don't count. Very few CCG's fund IUI for same sex couples to 'test the water' in this way and so you would need to self fund those. As the procedure costs a similar amount to IVF with a lower chance of success most people go straight to private IVF. 

If costs are an issue you could look into egg sharing or even home insemination with Cyros sperm bank who will deliver to a UK residential address (although this would have parentage implications unless you are married/CP).

Good luck with everything.

Herts x


----------



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

hi 
This could be a big help to you !!! We are in Cornwall and were referred by go here to the ocean suite derriford regarding our fertlity and if any funding was available to us as same sex couple I itally they checked me did lapscopy and found blocked tube on one side then we were told maybe funding Avilable they would see !! 
This was in December (2013)  then no help was given as nine could work out if we were eligible or not eventually they decided we must do 12 round of treatment paid to qualify for any help 
Even though I had known fertlity issue and not the other ingredient the sperm 
So a lot of discrimination by the hospital happened my wife works near the funding department and asked them was there funding available  and there was it was the hospital putting up barriers 
after a lot of heartache and fight we finally gave up as the funding department wanted to help but the hospital on the other hand were putting up barriers 
We have now moved on to hopefully egg sharing fingers crosss d in Cardiff where it's not as expensive to egg share 
Sorry this sounds so negative just they caused us so much heartache wouldn't want you to go through the same they had no form of equality in place there and nine knew the answers to help out so we Finlay after lot headache gave yo with them after 6 months if trying for answers !!!


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, you need to find out the criteria for funding by you ccg you should just be able to google it, the more knowledge you have prior to the appointment the better!! We had good and bad experiences at the start but we were funded for all our treatment 6 iui and one full cycle of IVF! We had to have been trying for two years prior to funding application which we had, with home insemination, however, our ccg did not require proof, not quite sure how we would have given proof if they had asked lol some ccg require you to have self funded iui!! Good luck, it's quite an emotional journey and after 5 iui's a fresh cycle of IVF and a frozen embryo transfer I am 34 + 3 days pregnant with our little boy!!


----------

